# CI extension wings



## spit (Feb 25, 2010)

hey folks.
i'm literally just starting off. i'm looking to buy a cast iron extension wing for the '50 Unisaw i'm restoring. i haven't started to do any woodworking yet, but i'm getting close. i'm setting up a lutherie...instruments and small cabinets. 

with that in mind i'm trying to find out which one to get. the black jack, bench dog, or peachtree? i don't know anything about t-track, i just know i like the looks of the clean milled slot of the peachtree b/c of the continuity it has with the unisaw top. is the t-track something i will regret not investing in?

i'm heading to atlanta this weekend so i have a chance to stop by peachtree.

any thoughts?

thanks,
andy


----------

